# Never Argue with a Woman



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Never Argue with a Woman

One morning, the husband returns the boat to their lakeside 
cottage after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap.
Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out.
She motors out a short distance, anchors, puts her feet up,
And begins to read her book.
The peace and solitude are magnificent.

Along comes a Fish and Game Warden in his boat.
He pulls up alongside the woman and says, 'Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?' 

'Reading a book,' she replies, (thinking, 'Isn't that obvious?')

'You're in a Restricted Fishing Area,' he informs her. 

'I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading.'

'Yes, but I see you have all the equipment.
For all I know you could start at any moment.
I'll have to take you in and write you up.'

'If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault,' says the woman.

'But I haven't even touched you,' says the Game Warden.

'That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment.'

'Have a nice day ma'am,' and he left.

MORAL: Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.

Send this to four women who are thinkers. (If you want to)
If you receive this, you know you're intelligent.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

This is very funny- I loved this joke

Sandi


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was so funny! :biggrin1: Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME*


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL thank you


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

women rule


----------

